# Hcd-gt222  no funciona cd-usb



## sistelecdf (Nov 18, 2013)

Buenas colegas solicitando se su ayuda con este sistema de audio llego al taller con problemas mecanicos en cd se le dio servicio al sistema y el equipo se protegia se corrigio la sincronia y el equipo enciende pero no hace  ninguna funcion el mecanismo, inserte una memoria usb y no reproduce ya me tiene desespersdo, por favor escucho sus sujerencias gracias.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 19, 2013)

Limpiaste el switch circular llamado “Rotary Encoder” ? este va situado abajo de un engranaje giratorio el cual es movido por el motor de carga mediante la polea principal y el switch open/close ?  si estan sucios no funciona las charolas, revisa las casseteras cambia correas .
Podes discontinuar la linea protec haber que sucede,


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 19, 2013)

Ademas si esta mal el Cd no funciona el USB, chauuuuuu


----------



## sistelecdf (Nov 19, 2013)

Se puso en sincronia el mecanismo conforme al boletin de servicio sony para este modelo dejo las imagenes, se limpiaron los sw de la tarjeta para que midieran cero homs al accionarlos pero me he percatado que el mecanismo no se mueve para nada, alguien tiene otra guia para sincronizar este mecanismo jajaja ya hasta consegui un video en el centro japones (tienda en mexico) y creo que no lo estoy haciendo mal ya que realmente no es dificil sincronizarlo, plis alguna otra sujerencia gracias.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 19, 2013)

Desolda el pin 5 (protect) del conector CN479 en la tarjeta principal, esta prueba es para saber si la protección se activa por culpa del microprocesador 
la radio funciona =?


----------



## sistelecdf (Nov 19, 2013)

gracias por contestar colega  arcangel, la radio y el deck si funciona, checo y comento gracias por comentar


----------



## sistelecdf (Nov 21, 2013)

Colega desconecte el pin de la proteccion.y el equipo igual. De verdad ya se volvio mi dolor de cabeza .......... no se que mas hacer .


----------

